# jump



## wyogoob




----------



## gdog

How many mules can you fit in that tent?


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> How many mules can you fit in that tent?


2, if the dogs are outside.


----------



## bowgy

Jumped?


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## wyogoob




----------



## gdog




----------



## PBH

:shock:


----------



## bowgy

wyogoob said:


>


Hey, doesn't he know he is supposed to go under the fence?


----------



## Christine




----------



## sawsman




----------



## wyogoob

Christine said:


>


WOW!


----------



## wyogoob

sawsman said:


>


The best!

Kennecott?

.


----------



## Kingfisher

eehaw.


----------



## Kevin D

Pass denied! My daughter of course...


----------



## longbow

Kevin D said:


> Pass denied! My daughter of course...


Very cool. That's a mean sport too.

I use to go photograph the USU team because I had a couple friend that played and things could get rough.


----------



## gdog

Kevin D said:


> Pass denied! My daughter of course...


Your Daughter plays for Mamaci? Which team? My Daughter is playing with them as well.


----------



## Kevin D

gdog said:


> Your Daughter plays for Mamaci? Which team? My Daughter is playing with them as well.


The still shot I posted was taken from a video of the 2014 Western Cup in Denver when she was playing on the Mamaci Elite club team. She graduated in 2015 and has since been playing for the Utes. She was an assistant coach for the Mamaci Red team this past season and hopes to be able to coach for them again this year. Mamaci is a great organization and a super fun learning experience for the girls.

How about your daughter? What team was she on and what high school does she play for?


----------



## gdog

Kevin D said:


> The still shot I posted was taken from a video of the 2014 Western Cup in Denver when she was playing on the Mamaci Elite club team. She graduated in 2015 and has since been playing for the Utes. She was an assistant coach for the Mamaci Red team this past season and hopes to be able to coach for them again this year. Mamaci is a great organization and a super fun learning experience for the girls.
> 
> How about your daughter? What team was she on and what high school does she play for?


She's only an 8th grader now and should be on the Risers team, but was moved up to play with the HS girls on the Mamaci White team. She'll go to Brighton next year. I'm sure we'll be at some of the U's Womans lax games this spring to watch..good luck to your daughter.


----------



## wyogoob

3-point in my yard this afternoon:









Jump:









The thing's been livin' off my apples and the neighbor's pumpkins; yes pumpkins.

.


----------



## sawsman

Every year the deer eat the jack-o-lanterns off of my porch around Halloween. They love 'em.


----------



## Critter

I can show you a water hole on the Plateau where some folks camp during the deer hunt and place a pumpkin out for the deer to come and feed on. 

I wager that they sit in camp and shoot a small buck every year doing this. The sad thing is that the only thing that they could get them on would be shooting across a road.


----------

